# Hello from Portsmouth, UK.



## 2E1HSB (Mar 11, 2013)

Hiya,

I tried to join Fancy Mice Keepers but it appears to be inactive. I'm not sure if I want to breed mice yet as I'm very new to them, but I figured I'd join anyway to learn about them.

I have five new mice; (from top to bottom of this image is as follows) Winthrop, Teva, Wockhardt, Orion, and Martindale.









They're adorable and growing fast, but I'm a little concerned that I may have been sold Winthrop too early, or that Winthrop may be a female among the males, but I'm probably just being paranoid.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.
You have beautiful mice.
Probably you could upload a picture of their genitals.I am sure somebody can help to identify if there is a female between your bucks.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome 
I agree with Bonsai. Also males should never be kept together


----------



## 2E1HSB (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Basically Winthrop looked the same as the others at first, but has grown more slowly (s/he is eating and drinking, I have checked that), so I'm not sure if they are slightly younger than first thought, but the only way I can put it is that the other 4 in the last week have grown quite visible testicles, but Winthrop hasn't.

I shall try and get a picture in a little while when I find and charge my phone. :-/

Also, as of yet there's been no fights between them all, and despite being plenty of space in the cage and things for them to hide under they all cuddle together to sleep, but I shall watch for fights and separate them if I have to.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

They will eventually fight though! just make sure you have enough cages for each one to have his own. I kept to males together for months and they got along perfectly but they got in a fight while I was gone and Stuart Little ended up dead :/


----------



## 2E1HSB (Mar 11, 2013)

Picture of the back on Winthrop. Sorry if it's not clear enough, I'll try and get a clearer picture if needed.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  beautiful mice


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks female. Be prepared for babies


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

It's definitely better to separate before fights happen, otherwise you might be asleep when they break out and they can kill each other before you have a chance to stop them.

Very cute miceys though! And welcome


----------

